# Washer machine discharge..



## Fxnytro17 (Aug 7, 2016)

Hey,

I'm doing some renos on a new house I bought and I've decided I'd like my washer and dryer moved to a new room. All water lines and electrical hook ups are easy to get at, the only problem is the drain line for the washer. I've already started this but id like some feedback on what I'm doing. 

To access the washer I had to go up to 52" off the basement floor. Then a slope of about 10' to the floor. Now to get to the drain I had to go under a doorway and back up to about 16" high. Then slope another 10' to about 14" to the main sewer line where I decided to stab into. So there's a dip in the drain line but it still should push the water through right?


----------



## Flyout95 (Apr 13, 2012)

Fxnytro17 said:


> Hey,
> 
> I'm doing some renos on a new house I bought and I've decided I'd like my washer and dryer moved to a new room. All water lines and electrical hook ups are easy to get at, the only problem is the drain line for the washer. I've already started this but id like some feedback on what I'm doing.
> 
> To access the washer I had to go up to 52" off the basement floor. Then a slope of about 10' to the floor. Now to get to the drain I had to go under a doorway and back up to about 16" high. Then slope another 10' to about 14" to the main sewer line where I decided to stab into. So there's a dip in the drain line but it still should push the water through right?


Haha, yeah, no worries bro. Everyone knows the tricks of the trade these days.


----------



## Debo22 (Feb 15, 2015)

Post a picture of it and we'll let you know if it's right


----------



## ShtRnsdownhill (Jan 13, 2016)

you dont need all that piping, just hose clamp a garden hose to the washer and it will pump wherever you want it to go....easy peasy


----------



## OpenSights (Mar 23, 2015)

ShtRnsdownhill said:


> you dont need all that piping, just hose clamp a garden hose to the washer and it will pump wherever you want it to go....easy peasy


That's what I did at my house and it works! Closest/easiest place the discharge end was into the sump crock. A bit of advice though, zip tie that end of the hose so it doesn't accidentally make its way out of the sump and cause water damage in the basement.


----------



## moonapprentice (Aug 23, 2012)

Wow


----------



## Fxnytro17 (Aug 7, 2016)

I'm far from being a plumber and every trade has its own tricks. But I am a millwright by trade and do basic plumbing every week on a boat or wherever but drain lines in a house are something I'm not familiar with and that's why I post here.


----------



## rwh (Dec 17, 2014)

Just dump it straight in the crawlspace


----------



## ShtRnsdownhill (Jan 13, 2016)

Fxnytro17 said:


> I'm far from being a plumber and every trade has its own tricks. But I am a millwright by trade and do basic plumbing every week on a boat or wherever but drain lines in a house are something I'm not familiar with and that's why I post here.


so you musta missed this big sign here.........


----------



## moonapprentice (Aug 23, 2012)

Nothing about it is a "trick". It's called, call a licensed plumber. They'll do it correctly.


----------



## Fatpat (Nov 1, 2015)

It's cool guys, he's a millwright.
Just YouTube plumber tricks and go apply for your journeyman card.


----------



## OpenSights (Mar 23, 2015)

Forget YouTube... All ya need is this to take your Masters!


----------



## GREENPLUM (Jul 27, 2008)

Author by the name " redwood" wrote an excellent book on Plumbing.... I'll see if I can find a copy....


----------



## plumberkc (Jun 23, 2011)

Don't worry about these guys, some of them don't have any work so they like to give people a hard time. The only way that is going to drain properly is if you run a vent too. You will need to do an island vent, which is basically just a second line that runs right next to the drain and ties on directly above the drain. You should really do a 3" vent if you want to prevent backups. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Gargalaxy (Aug 14, 2013)




----------



## dhal22 (Jul 30, 2010)

Maybe this millwright can give us advice on how to avoid hiring him. Maybe he could walk me through servicing some fabrication machinery.


----------



## fixitright (Jan 5, 2012)

You guys are Brutal


----------



## ShtRnsdownhill (Jan 13, 2016)

fixitright said:


> You guys are Brutal


nah.........just having fun with those that cant follow instructions and dont belong....:laughing:


----------



## SHEPLMBR70 (Feb 25, 2016)

ShtRnsdownhill said:


> you dont need all that piping, just hose clamp a garden hose to the washer and it will pump wherever you want it to go....easy peasy


 
Might be best if he put one of those ceiling pumps up in the floor joist, then have it discharge to the sump pit.


----------



## ShtRnsdownhill (Jan 13, 2016)

SHEPLMBR70 said:


> Might be best if he put one of those ceiling pumps up in the floor joist, then have it discharge to the sump pit.


thats an idea, but just run the garden hose out a window and you can water the plants with the gray water.......:laughing:


----------



## OpenSights (Mar 23, 2015)

ShtRnsdownhill said:


> thats an idea, but just run the garden hose out a window and you can water the plants with the gray water.......:laughing:


Seen that in California before. Kitchen line gets plugged so the rig something up to the outside clean out to water the back garden, then call about the smell and flys.


----------



## 89plumbum (May 14, 2011)

ShtRnsdownhill said:


> thats an idea, but just run the garden hose out a window and you can water the plants with the gray water.......:laughing:


I would run the waste through a filter and then to a holding tank above the washer. Install a gravity pot filler and never buy water again!

Your welcome...


----------



## GAN (Jul 10, 2012)

Dump it into a evaporative cooler condensing pan and don't worry about it.


----------



## Oorgnid (Apr 5, 2016)

Oh man. This just made my day. The piping should be great for when Mario is running away from Bowser.


----------



## Fxnytro17 (Aug 7, 2016)

It works fine, just to let you all know.


----------



## Oorgnid (Apr 5, 2016)

I hope you installed a 007 on the line.


----------



## Gargalaxy (Aug 14, 2013)

MichaelWilson said:


> ......Professional plumbing companies like [links removed]


No intro.


----------



## Debo22 (Feb 15, 2015)

MichaelWilson said:


> Yeah, technicians can only help you out in the best possible way. Plumbing technicians and plumbers utilize only the best fit plumbing materials. Professional plumbing companies like members here usually have a great deal of experience in this area, and may be able to offer some wonderful DIY options that can help save money.


What is the difference between a plumbing technician and a plumber?


----------



## chonkie (Jul 31, 2014)

MichaelWilson said:


> Yeah, technicians can only help you out in the best possible way. Plumbing technicians and plumbers utilize only the best fit plumbing materials. Professional plumbing companies like HaHaPhukers! usually have a great deal of experience in this area, and may be able to offer some wonderful DIY options that can help save money.


Hey Alex, it's better if you change the web address so the link goes somewhere besides their website, also report the spam post.


----------

